# Internet 180 KB/s normal?



## Rumada (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Internet. Ich bekomme maximal von der Telekom nur 180 KB/s was ich ziemlich komisch finde. Ich finde das ist ziemlich wenig wenn ich höre was meine Freunde bekommen... Meine Frage ist eigentlich ganz eindeutig könnte man da etwas dran schrauben indem wir einen neuen Anbieter nehmen oder geht das allgemein nichts ?? Lg


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2013)

Was genau meinst Du mit 180 KB/s ? Wo hast Du das gemessen? Man verwechselt nämlich oft Kilobyte und Kilobit. 

Vielleicht mach es mal lieber so: lad mal eine Datei runter mit zB 100MB oder so - wie lange dauert das? bei DSL16k hast Du zb maximal ca 2MB/s, da würden 100MB also im besten Falle 50 Sekunden dauern, wenn es 80-90 Sekunden sind, wäre das auch nicht abnormal. Wenn es aber zB 10 Minuten wären, stimmt was nicht.

Welches DSL hast Du denn laut Vertrag.


Du kannst auch hier mal die Leitung testen: DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen



Wenn aber die Leitung zu schwach ist, wird auch ein anderer Anbieter zu 99% nix bringen, da die auch nur die Leitung der telekom nutzen - außer Du steigst auf Internet über Kabel-TV-Anschluss um, falls es das bei euch gibt. 

Aber auch wenn der Speedtest schlecht ausfällt, würd ich erstmal mich bei der telekom beschweren, vlt auch mal nen anderen Router testen und auch nen anderen PC/Laptop, um auszuschließen, dass es an Deinem PC liegt


----------



## Rumada (31. Mai 2013)

Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort! Gemessen habe ich es über Chrome, Steam, Origin und Firefox ich bekomme durchgehend nur 180 KB/s angezeigt höher komm ich leider nicht. Das mit den 100 Mb wird so 5-10 Min dauern je nach dem was mein Bruder für ein Müll runtersaugt denn dann bekomm ich ständig nur 50 KB/s mit nem 400-2000 Ping... 

Mein Vater sagte er hat nur bei der Telekom angerufen und die haben das dann halt gemacht er konnte mit aber sagen das wir 16k haben. Er sagte mir aber noch das er mal einen Fachmann herhohlte und der das überprüfte und bei uns nur 8,xxx ankommen also so 8000. 

Der Test sollte jetz eigentlich überhaupt nicht gehen da ich gerade dank meinem Bruders wieder 2000-3000 Ping bekomme daher werde ich das später hier dann einfügen... (Hier mal der test http://www.wieistmeineip.de/speedte...f73136a4f43c9ab173131ce1eb56c1096ddd7044ac25f )

Stimmt schon der Fachmann hatte auch mal angerufen gehabt und die meinten das die Leitung einfach nur schlecht ist aber was könnten wir jetz machen neue Leitung verlegen kostet bestimmt nicht nur ein paar Cents gibts denn andere Möglichkeiten ??

Andere PCs haben das selbe Problem kaum ist mein Bruder im Inet lagt alles merkwürdigerweise gewaltig.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Leitung nichts mehr hergibt, kann man da technisch nix machen. Man kann sich nur informieren, ob vlt ein anderer Anbieter auch Glasfaser bei euch verlegt hat, oder wie gesagt per Kabel.TV Internet beziehen.

Und das mit dem Bruder: jeder Download kann der Ping halt ändern, und da isses egal, ob es am gleichen PC ist oder nicht, das gilt immer für die ganze Leitung. VIELLEICHT würde da ein neuer Router (mit eingebautem Modem) was bringen, aber versprechen kann man nix.


Wegen DSL8 vs 16k: die telekom hat halt eh nur noch Verträge mit "bis zu DSL 16000", daher fällt auch eine Leitung, die nur 8k hat, unter so einen Vertrag. Es bei der telekom gibt gar keine Tarife mehr, die billiger wären, wenn man bewusst zB nur DSL 6000 bestellt oder so. Daher müssen die DSL16000er auch nicht unbedingt die 16000 erreichen oder nah rankommen. Vor 4-5 Jahren zB gab es noch DSL6000, was dann billiger als DSL16000 war - DA hätte man sich erfolgreich auf eine Preisminderung plädieren können, wenn man DSL16000 bestellt hat, aber nur maximal 8000 ankommen.


----------



## Rumada (31. Mai 2013)

Schade aber trotzdem danke.


----------

